# RBE v1.28 launched!



## BAGZZlash (Mar 11, 2011)

RBE v1.28 released. Here are the changes:


 Fixed a bug that reported an error message regarding VendorID writing occasionally.
 Fixed rare overdrive bug.
 Added 6950 -> 6970 shader unlocking capability (will most likely only work for reference design cards).
 Added 6990 DeviceID.


----------



## GaBBa-Gandalf (Mar 11, 2011)

Thx for the info / release...


----------



## Mr.John (Mar 11, 2011)

Is it possible to edit clocks on HD 6900 cards with this new version?

Thanks for the update!


----------



## GaBBa-Gandalf (Mar 12, 2011)

No. It is not possible, because it is a driver issue... it has nothing to do with the bios....
The only possible thing to use is f.e. ccc + RegHack


----------



## plywood99 (Mar 13, 2011)

Does RBE allow changing of voltages and fan speeds for the 6850 cards? I have a XFX 6850 reference design. I'm hoping to change voltages and fan speeds in bios, then use the CCC hack to up my Overdrive limit.

Thank you.


----------



## mystifiyer (Mar 13, 2011)

BAGZZlash said:


> RBE v1.28 released. Here are the changes:
> 
> 
> Fixed a bug that reported an error message regarding VendorID writing occasionally.
> ...



Hi BAGZZlash,

I just got my Sapphire HD6950 1GB card and I thought I give RBE a spin.
What got me curious is that after I dumped my bios to it, the "unlock 6950->6970" isnt greyed out and is in fact selectable.

As far as I know, only the 2GB cards are unlockable. So is this a bug on RBE side or is my card really unlockable? :|

Please do advise!


----------



## BAGZZlash (Mar 13, 2011)

plywood99 said:


> Does RBE allow changing of voltages and fan speeds for the 6850 cards?





Mr.John said:


> Is it possible to edit clocks on HD 6900 cards with this new version?





GaBBa-Gandalf said:


> No. It is not possible, because it is a driver issue... it has nothing to do with the bios....
> The only possible thing to use is f.e. ccc + RegHack







mystifiyer said:


> I just got my Sapphire HD6950 1GB card and I thought I give RBE a spin.
> What got me curious is that after I dumped my bios to it, the "unlock 6950->6970" isnt greyed out and is in fact selectable.
> 
> As far as I know, only the 2GB cards are unlockable. So is this a bug on RBE side or is my card really unlockable? :|
> ...



I decided to have this feature as flexible as possible. That means that is is active for most 6950, even for laser-cut non-reference boards. So anyone can try, but it is not guaranteed to work.


----------



## plywood99 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thank you for the reply BagZZlash.

Reason I asked is because post #3 in this thread said it is possible to change the voltage.
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=141069

I just wanted to hear from others if it was true before I tried to modify my bios.

And Booooo to AMD for making it hard on us!!


----------



## BAGZZlash (Mar 13, 2011)

plywood99 said:


> Thank you for the reply BagZZlash.
> 
> Reason I asked is because post #3 in this thread said it is possible to change the voltage.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=141069
> ...



Damn right, boooo! 

Yeah, voltages should be possible, fan settings are taken over by the driver on boot, unfortunately...


----------



## mystifiyer (Mar 14, 2011)

BAGZZlash said:


> I decided to have this feature as flexible as possible. That means that is is active for most 6950, even for laser-cut non-reference boards. So anyone can try, but it is not guaranteed to work.



So BAGZZlash, 

in the worst case scenario, supposedly I try to unlock and it fails, what's the likelihood that I will have no screen output?

I supposed a garbled output can still be reflashed but if it has no output, that would means I need a secondary card to reflash the 6950 1GB or worst, a dead card right?

I am willing to try but I need to weigh the possible remedies should things happen. Afterall, no one has successfully flashed a 6950 1GB to 6970 1GB from what I search.

Please shed some light on this. Thanks


----------



## BAGZZlash (Mar 14, 2011)

I think, most likely unlocking will work, or it won't. They don't use special BIOSes for non-unlockable cards. That is, they use standard-BIOSes, you may (try to) unlock it, but the card can't reach the specific transistor units because they are cut off via laser-cut. In that case, you will just stick with 1408 shaders, most likely.


----------



## mystifiyer (Mar 14, 2011)

BAGZZlash said:


> I think, most likely unlocking will work, or it won't. They don't use special BIOSes for non-unlockable cards. That is, they use standard-BIOSes, you may (try to) unlock it, but the card can't reach the specific transistor units because they are cut off via laser-cut. In that case, you will just stick with 1408 shaders, most likely.




I am hereby, very grateful and very pleased to announce that my HD6950 1GB is now officially UNLOCKED!

1536 SHADERS!

I didn't do a before and after test but as per GPU-Z, it showed as 1536 shaders.

THANK YOU VERY MUCH KIND SIR!


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Mar 14, 2011)

if there was only a way to unlock a 5850's shaders as easy as X800's HD6950's 


DAAAAAAAAMMMNN YOOOOOOUUUUU AAAAAMMMMDDDDDDDDDDddddddddddd ddd ddddd dd dd....!!!1111one


----------



## arroyo (Mar 14, 2011)

mystifiyer said:


> So BAGZZlash,
> 
> in the worst case scenario, supposedly I try to unlock and it fails, what's the likelihood that I will have no screen output?
> 
> ...



You are wrong... HD6950 1GB from Sapphire is moddable:
http://pclab.pl/art44974-12.html
On this Polish review they modded Sapphire 1GB variant of HD6950. Maybe they used engineering sample, I don't know. I think there is a bit mask for unlocking shaders. Some cards uses different bits to hide shaders. W1zzard script uses only one bit and GPU manufacturers can use another. That's why some batches of non reference HD6950 are unlockable and some are not. I do not believe they are laser cut.

To fix your card you need only free PCIE or PCI slot and any card on PCI or PCIE interface just to boot your PC.


----------



## alick (Mar 14, 2011)

*does it?*

i know this may sound dumb, but does anyone know if i can use this version to mod the voltage on bios,  also can I change the default speeds of the core/memory in this version? 
sorry to ask this but i have not seem an exact answer on this one.
 as for fan control i guess that is i lock to ccc.

I want to be able to do shader unlock + voltage mod + core/ram mod with this.  I am running asus 6950 flash to 6970 but i find the temp for default is too high do to i guess higher voltage on core/ram . I wanna use the 6950bios but i dont wanna use smart doctor or 3rd party program to change setting because everytime my system boot both programs run and it causes a slow boot plus it goes from default then higher setting with sometimes crashes or locks up.

right now I have my card running at 950/1375 but temp for core is at 58c on idle and my fans already set to 45% 

I am also going run racerx to change the upper limited.
thanks

ps: i tried to use these setting in rbe 1.27 but everytime i reboot after flash  i get a bsod


----------



## BAGZZlash (Mar 14, 2011)

mystifiyer said:


> I am hereby, very grateful and very pleased to announce that my HD6950 1GB is now officially UNLOCKED!
> 
> 1536 SHADERS!
> 
> ...



Cool, congrats!


----------



## mosie (Mar 15, 2011)

GaBBa-Gandalf said:


> No. It is not possible, because it is a driver issue... it has nothing to do with the bios....
> The only possible thing to use is f.e. ccc + RegHack



PLease GaBBa-Gandalf read my post  : http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2222884


When I edit MHz, voltage (v) ... I have atikmdag.sys bsod.

and The V gpuregister can be edit great and no atikmdag.sys error but no voltage efect in system.


Do you think its just a beta driver problem ? possible correct with new driver ?


----------



## alick (Mar 15, 2011)

*i tried too*

I am having the same problem.  i gave up again after trying to hours to get it to work.  i just went back to 6970 bios with 1000/1375+20% and i used after burner to set my voltage to 1.3volts for gpu core.
i going to stay with this now i guess. it just too bad you cant mod the fans and volt in rbe without the bios crashes during boot up.



mosie said:


> PLease GaBBa-Gandalf read my post  : http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2222884
> 
> 
> When I edit MHz, voltage (v) ... I have atikmdag.sys bsod.
> ...


----------



## mosie (Mar 16, 2011)

Need To Know if this probleme its due to RBE or if its modification détection by ATI driver.

all 6XXX series have this editing problem.

 What this problem not fixed ??????

What  ''gpu register'' modification no BSOD but not voltage appliqued ??

If this problem is not fixed and if no software solution find for up voltage for 6990,
 my only solution its a physical VMOD.

I m very need know if its possible for correct this bug.

THX


----------



## GaBBa-Gandalf (Mar 16, 2011)

You can change just the vGPU (''gpu register'')... !

If you cange the clocks than you will get the bsod... but i wrote that already.


----------



## mosie (Mar 17, 2011)

mosie said:


> need to know if this probleme its due to rbe or if its modification détection by ati driver.
> 
> All 6xxx series have this editing problem.
> 
> ...



 yes; no ???


----------



## MasterTB (Mar 17, 2011)

No from my experience. I own 2 HD 6870 and there is no editing possible.


----------



## Falkentyne (Mar 25, 2011)

May I ask what the "rare overdrive bug" is?


----------



## BAGZZlash (Mar 25, 2011)

Falkentyne said:


> May I ask what the "rare overdrive bug" is?



I'm not sure anymore. I think it was an issue that sometimes caused RBE to not find the overdrive section in the BIOS.


----------

